# Taking a Turn



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's an ol' pic of yours truly turning something (probably some bowl) on my dad's Shopsmith. The subject came up when Youngdon and I were messaging about a particular finish he used on a call he made for me. The smell of the Deft (that's the finish he used) brought back memories.

Those are safety glasses, because I didn't start wearing glasses until age 43. Anyway, I still have the Shopsmith and it's particularly good at collecting dust now.

That old freezer wasn't always in use, so my dad sold it to someone via a want ad. The purchaser hauled it up the basement stairs and home, only to find out it no longer worked. Dad gave a refund. Notice the handle on that thing. It says lawsuit right on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice memory Glen. That freezer looks a lot like one my parents had until about 10-12 years ago. It took a crap full of veggies mom had frozen from their garden. The first refrigerator they ever owned is still running. It's a little thing ( they lived in a small travel trailer while their one and only house was built and it had to fit in the door)about 28 inches wide and less than 5 foot tall. The icebox still ices up like when it was new. Lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to see a pic of you now turning a call on it, lol

Nice pic by the way !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what friends are for, Ed.

But, I must admit, it sure was fun. Spent a lot of time down there.

Started my birder passion by making a huge bird feeder with some help from my father and plans from a magazine. That thing was some 3 feet in diameter had a galvanized conical roof with a copper cap. Long 1-inch dowels supported the roof and I put a galvanized skirt under it to keep the squirrels out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang--- that thing sounds like a tweety condo.lol.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have to dig out an old photo of the contraption from the pile but I have one. Somewhere.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Stuff----Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Memories from a picture are the best IMO. It immediately transports the mind to another time, one remembered fondly, and missed greatly. I can reminisce quite awhile on each picture I look at, take yours for example. I look at the glasses, the haircut, the plaid shirt, the 50's looking fridge, and the woodworking. All stuff from a time when the young were truly a different cut than todays lot. Wish I knew where my oldies were, got me thinking now! Thanks for posting, but dang you, now you got me wanting to find mine......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> I'll have to dig out an old photo of the contraption from the pile but I have one. Somewhere.


BUMP, you think we cant read or forget? Wheres the tweety condo pic LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang. It's a big pile.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> BUMP, you think we cant read or forget? Wheres the tweety condo pic LOL


So, here's the pic of the birdfeeder dug out from the pile. Date shows December 1967. That's my first girl friend, who was from Arizona and had to assemble a snowman.

That feeder was built in the basement as described previously in this thread. Not sure of the date of construction but it was well before this photo.

So there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It's like Michael Douglas in Falling Down, took up wood working.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> So, here's the pic of the birdfeeder dug out from the pile. Date shows December 1967. That's my first girl friend, who was from Arizona and had to assemble a snowman.
> 
> That feeder was built in the basement as described previously in this thread. Not sure of the date of construction but it was well before this photo.
> 
> So there.


From the perspective, it looks pretty big. Like a bird condo!


----------

